# Dirted, low tech nano tank?



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Has anyone ever successfully managed to set up a dirted nano (~5gallons) tech that has no tech (no filter, no heater, etc.) and minimal maintenance other than water changes? I'm basing this post based on this youtube video I found:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYrqG3ORTGo

The descriptions states that it's a dirted tank with no tech, CO2 or ferts used, and the only maintenance is water changes. Based on the video it's a pretty nice looking tank! Thought I'd see if anyone else has done something similar with success before I perhaps tackle this myself.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Check out the low tech and nano forums... A few years back, planted bowls were really popular and I saw a few (at the time) very successful dirted, no-tech bowls. I don't know how they turned out over the years, though. That said, I wouldn't really recommend going the no heater route seeing as you live in Canada... It's not impossible but it will severely limit the kind of livestock you can keep. If you want really any fish besides maybe white cloud minnows, you're going to want a heater. Shrimp can be kept in colder waters but still like temperatures in the low to mid 70s (Fahrenheit).


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I always end up breaking the dirt cap with smaller dirted tanks. It's such a pain to change the water in them. I mean, I know it's not impossible to do carefully, I just personally get impatient.


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

I ended up setting this guy up. 2.5g Walstad with a heater, capped with Fluval Stratum, and a 13W CFL desk light. It's been up less than a month and the growth is pretty sweet. It does have a very mini CO2 setup too, which was my scaled-down experiment for a diy yeast-sugar CO2 setup before doing it on a bigger scale.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I usually agree with geisterwald, but here I must strongly object! Lose the heater. It takes up so much room in that tiny tank. There are plenty of non-tropical fish you can keep. Maybe something local to your area? In the very least you could throw in some ghost shrimp.


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> I usually agree with geisterwald, but here I must strongly object! Lose the heater. It takes up so much room in that tiny tank. There are plenty of non-tropical fish you can keep. Maybe something local to your area? In the very least you could throw in some ghost shrimp.


If you look in the first picture I had a much smaller heater but when I set this up it actually stopped working. This was my temporary replacement. I'm not a fan either but it'll do until I can try and find another smaller one. If not then I'll consider it without. I feel as though this tank will end up being just for shrimp and maybe a couple of snails. I'd really like some cherry shrimp cause I've never had them before. So I'll play it by ear after a few months on what I ultimately want to do with it!


----------



## dollyhorse101 (Aug 24, 2015)

Another quick update. Glosso is slowly but steadily making a carpet, and Amazon sword is getting big. It will obviously outgrow this tank, but it was stunted in my main tank and I'm impressed that it's doing so well in this one. Dwarf sag is look better too and the crypt and anubias have both sprouted more leaves!


----------

